# Empfehlenswerte Fahrradhändler in und um Darmstadt



## Bacu (16. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin selber noch ziemlicher AnfÃ¤nger, was die Beurteilung von MTBs angeht. In nÃ¤herer Zukunft mÃ¶chte ich mir aber ein neues kaufen, fahre bisher mit einem billigen Fischer. 
Kennt jemand von euch einen FahrradhÃ¤ndler in der NÃ¤he von Darmstadt, der auch gebrauchte RÃ¤der hat? Privat finde ich Ã¼bers Internet leider nicht wirklich was.
Oder habt ihr ansonsten Tipps, wo ich als AnfÃ¤nger (der auch nichts GroÃartiges will, hÃ¶chstens bis 600â¬) extrem gesagt nicht mit Billigbikes Ã¼bers Ohr gehauen, sondern ehrlich beraten werde? 

Wenn ihr Tipps habt, gerne her damit


----------



## Silvermoon (16. Oktober 2012)

*RodensteinBikes* in Fränkisch-Crumbach....
.... ist ein super Bikeladen und man wird auch sehr gut und kompetent beraten 
Gebrauchte Bikes haben die hin und wieder auch (z.B. Inzahlungnahmen).
Hier mal die Homepage mit TelefonNr: www.rodensteinbikes.de/index.php
Einfach mal dort anrufen oder vorbeischauen und nachfragen... kost´ ja nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bacu (16. Oktober 2012)

Danke, werde ich mir merken.


----------



## driver.87 (17. Oktober 2012)

ebay?


----------



## sJany (18. Oktober 2012)

Wellmann Bikes in Gundernhausen. Haben auch eine HP mit Kontaktdaten. Verkaufen auch gebrauchte Bikes.


----------



## flipflop78 (19. Oktober 2012)

Wellmann kann ich auch nur empfehlen.
Ich persönlich hab bis jetzt immer nur super Erfahrungen mit gemacht.

Aktuell wieder ne Menge Bikes aus der letzten Saison zu "Schnäppchenpreisen"....


----------



## Pure_Power (21. Oktober 2012)

Mit 600 Euro das Eis bei Wellmann Bikes sehr (sehr) dünn.

Allerdings hat er grade 2 (gebrauchte) Angebote in deiner Preisklasse:

http://wellmann-bikes.de/index.php?id=gebrauchte-bikes

Specialized Rockhopper für 499 und ein Spezialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp in M für 699.


----------



## MaV3RiX (21. Oktober 2012)

naja, "alles super" ist beim wellmann auch nicht. die beratung ist immer gut und man bekommt als stammkunde auch mal ein werkzeug geliehen usw. 
manches nervt aber auch und mit 600â¬ braucht man da normalerweise nicht aufkreuzen. sonderangebote (siehe post von Pure_Power) mal ausgenommen.


----------



## flipflop78 (21. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du mich schon zitierst, solltest du auch des Lesens mächtig sein. Ich habe bewusst geschrieben, dass ICH nur super Erfahrungen gemacht habe!!!


----------



## MaV3RiX (21. Oktober 2012)

entschuldigung!


----------



## Pure_Power (22. Oktober 2012)

> Aktuell wieder ne Menge Bikes aus der letzten Saison zu "Schnäppchenpreisen"....



Du scheinst leider den Beitrag vom TE nicht richtig gelesen zu haben, er verfügt lediglich über ein Budget von <600 Euro. Das wird schwierig beim (Zitat HP)"High End Mountain- und
Roadbike Laden im Raum Darmstadt", mit einem schicken Neurad.

Die Werkstatt ist *top*!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flipflop78 (22. Oktober 2012)

> Oder habt ihr ansonsten Tipps, wo ich als Anfänger (der auch nichts Großartiges will, höchstens bis 600) extrem gesagt nicht mit Billigbikes übers Ohr gehauen, sondern ehrlich beraten werde?


Natürlich habe ich das gelesen. Und in den obigen Beiträgen findest du auch zweit Bikes die in das Budget passen!
Und ganz ehrlich, für 600  bekommst du nirgends ein gutes NEUES Fahrrad.
Aber man bekommt gute Gebrauchte. Und da die Werkstatt ja top ist, sind die Gebrauchten auch top gewartet!

Und beim Wellmann wird man definitiv nicht mit Billigbikes übers Ohr gehauen und man wird ehrlich beraten. (Natürlich alles meine Erfahrungen).
Man sollte allerdings auch nie vergessen, das auch der Herr Wellmann ein Verkäufer ist, der von seinen Verkäufen lebt!





> Ich kann dir mindestens 5 Leute nennen, denen es anders erging


Und ich dir minestens 5 Leute, die super zufrieden sind!
Wo Menschen auf Menschen treffen gibt es immer verschiedenste Erfahrungen!
Und auch der Herr Wellmann ist nur ein Mensch.


----------



## sJany (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich have beim Wellmann auch schon ein Neu-Bike für unter 500 Euro gekauft (Einsteiger-Damen-MTB). Es gibt in dieser Klasse wenig Alternativen, daher ist nicht nur dort die Auswahl in dieser Preisklasse gering. Das Bike wurde top eingestellt, inklusive Tausch des Vorbau zur Optimierung der Sitzposition, und es gab noch etwas Kleinkram oben drauf. Kostenlose Erstinspektion gab es auch, was hier im Umkreis nicht mehr überall selbstverständlich ist.

Naja, letztenendes muss jeder selbst entscheiden, wo er sich wohl fühlt. Ist für mich absolut entscheidend, weil man ja auch nach dem Kauf noch weiter mit seinem Händler zu tun haben wird. Sonst könnte man ja auch online kaufen.

Gibt es in DA eigentlich sonst keine Bike-Shops mit gutem Ruf? Ghost-Store, City Bike, Baisikl? Als ich noch in DA gewohnt habe, gab es gefühlt an jeder zweiten Ecke einen Radladen, ist da nix empfehlenswertes dabei?


----------



## rayc (23. Oktober 2012)

sJany schrieb:


> IAls ich noch in DA gewohnt habe, gab es gefühlt an jeder zweiten Ecke einen Radladen, ist da nix empfehlenswertes dabei?



Wie du selbst schreibst, sieht das jeder anders.
Zu jedem Bikeladen gibt es positive, als auch negative Meinungen.

Siehe Reaktion z.B. zu Wellmann.

Ich werde mich deshalb zu keinen Bikeladen äußern.

Das muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden, mit wem er glücklich wird.

ray


----------



## iRider (23. Oktober 2012)

sJany schrieb:


> Gibt es in DA eigentlich sonst keine Bike-Shops mit gutem Ruf? Ghost-Store, City Bike, Baisikl? Als ich noch in DA gewohnt habe, gab es gefühlt an jeder zweiten Ecke einen Radladen, ist da nix empfehlenswertes dabei?



Wohne auch schon eine Weile nicht mehr da, aber ja, gab und gibt es. Jeder hat seine Stärken und Schwächen. Man muss halt wissen wohin man für was geht. Für Schnäppchen im unteren Preisbereich waren Sparrad, Radhaus und Freetime immer gute Anlaufstellen.
Zu Wellmann: früher ein extrem cooler Laden, nun verkauft er nur noch das 08/15 Highend Zeugs (Ausnahme: Seven).


----------



## MaV3RiX (23. Oktober 2012)

08/15 und high-end widerspricht imho aber irgendwie 

wenn ihr ganz günstige sachen fürs fahrrad braucht. geht zum bikemax nach weiterstadt. dort könnt ihr die sachen einfach so mitnehmen. gibt nämlich eh keine verkäufer die es bemerken könnten 

hab nach klamotten geschaut und halt mangels beratung nix gekauft


----------



## Arthur27 (23. Oktober 2012)

Dann hattest du wohl eher Unglück. Ich bin zar nicht oft beim Bikemaxx, aber wurde bei fast jedem Besuch gefragt ob man mir weiterhelfen könnte.

Und sollte man wirklich Fragen haben, nur nicht schüchtern sein sondern direkt das Personal anquatschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaV3RiX (23. Oktober 2012)

hätt ich gern gemacht. im 1. stock war bis auf einen weiteren kunden kein mensch. nur unten war einer und hat grad so ein hollandfahrrad verkauft. da wollt ich dann nicht stören und mir wars dann auch zu blöd. 

beim wellman wird man wenigstens immer wahrgenommen und freundlich beraten/bedient. auch wenn teilebestellungen meist ne gefühlte ewigkeit dauern


----------



## jan84 (24. Oktober 2012)

Kaufe wenns schnell gehen muss kleinkram am ehesten bei Citybike. Hatte auf Bikesuche auch mal paar Läden hier abgeklappert, am fähigsten kam mir dabei noch der GhostShop im Ostbahnhof vor. Erfahrungen mit den Werkstätten fehlen mir, da ich das alles selbst mache. 
Die Erfahrungen mim Wellmann in meinem direkten Bekanntenkreis sind zwischen so-lala und ganz-ok. Kann man hingehen, muss man nicht. 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## iRider (24. Oktober 2012)

MaV3RiX schrieb:


> 08/15 und high-end widerspricht imho aber irgendwie



Nee, kein Widerspruch. Früher hat er viel Custom gemacht und Brodie importiert. Im Laden war immer viel Zeugs das man garantiert nirgendwo anders bekommen hat. Und falls er es nicht hatte konnte er es besorgen. Die Marken die er jetzt führt werden im Rhein-Main Gebiet von einer ganzen Reihe Händler vertreten, also nicht mehr wirklich exklusiv.
Wenn er jetzt Seven, Intense, Foes, Moots, Nicolai, usw. hätte wäre das kein 08/15 High-End.


----------



## MaV3RiX (24. Oktober 2012)

ja, so gesehen hast Du recht. vor knapp 20 jahren als ich dort mein brodie gekauft hab, lagen mehr außergewöhnliche brocken in den vitrinen rum als heute. aber in der zeit von großen internet-shops, ist es halt auch nicht mehr so einfach seltene teile zu einem vernünftigen preis loszuwerden.


----------



## Devilz1985 (24. Oktober 2012)

Also ich empfehle mal Toa´s Bikes in Groß Bieberau und Rodenstein Bikes in Fränkisch Crumbach! Beides super Läden mit richitg guter Beratung


----------



## canecorso (27. Oktober 2012)

Baisikl / Mai-Bikes in Groß Zimmern, war da immer recht zufrieden.


----------

